# Jurasic Winder



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Here's a pic of Mike Gerrards latest version. 

I have been playing with one and can say without doubt that it is one beefy robust string winder. The whole unit is machined steel. The arms go through to the bottom of the box section, to make it incredibly stiff. It simply clamps to any counter top or table to the desired length and comes with complete string making instructions from one of Americas top archers for decades.

If you're looking for the ultimate bench top winder, possibly the best winder ever made, this is the one and most importantly they are available as we speak.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

*Finally!*

Many thanks Pete. This project took way longer than I expected, but it was worth the wait! I have over 100 units available to ship, free shipping to the first 25 orders, come and get um!  

Good shooting,
Mike Gerard


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Mike*

PM me your telephone number. I want one but have a couple of questions.
Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Good idea Mike. Was wondering when someone would make one that didn't hog up the entire bench  
Are the posts removeable? What is the clearance between posts?
Can you give us a price and shipping cost here?
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

Posts are held in with and allen head 10/24 screw so are removable. 
The posts are on 9" centers. Good height for server clearance as well. 
These are mounted to a bench, table, counter top, or even two different tables making any length string you want. I even make 16" full foating yolks on this jig as well as one cam strings. All you need are two C clamps and you are ready to play. The bottom of the base has an anti-skid material so that you don't have to tighten the poop out of them to get them to stay in place. The top portion is turned down to .25" so that you can make a nice peg loop for a compound. It is tall so that you can make buss cables and hang both loops of the y portion on it and keep them separated. Also so you can easily lay out your fiber without overlapping it. 
79.95 is retail. Shipping is 8-10 bucks in the US. First 25 domestics have free shippping. Sorry, but I cannot ship international free. International shipping has been 18-25 dollars. Dealers pm for pricing. Will have a web page up soon. Can do paypal as well.
Thanks for the interest,

Mike Gerard


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

Just a note to say thanks for the overwhelming support at the US Nationals last week. I came home almost empty handed! 

Best Wishes,

Mike Gerard


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Let' keep this one close to the top... :shade: 

Sb


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 22, 2005)

Been over a month now, but is free shipping still available?


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

The first 25 went in about 5 weeks, so the free shipping offer is over. Many thanks for the great response. Shipping has been between 9-14 dollars depending on your zip code via USPS. 

Good Shooting,
Mike


----------

